# NW Buttertubs Cruise - Sun 10th Nov 2013 - PICS



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

On behalf of Audiphil, these are the details of the proposed cruise, as discussed at the last meet:

It is similar to the Wensleydale Grand Day Out but incorporating the Buttertubs Pass, which is known as one of the best driving roads in Britain









Meeting at Blackburn with Darwen Services (postcode BB3 0AT) at 10.00 am to leave at 10.30 prompt, we will travel to Settle then through Hawes, and carry on over Buttertubs Pass. There will be a refreshment break at Muker Village Teashop http://www.mukervillage.co.uk before heading back. The cosy tearooms, with open fires, serve home made cakes, light lunches (and local beers for those not driving).









If the weather is very bad, it may not be practical to do the Buttertubs Pass so the backup plan will be to have the refreshment break at the Wensleydale cheese factory again.

As last time, the cruise will end at the popular Banny's Fish and Chip Restaurant in Colne http://www.bannys.co.uk for much needed refuelling. Banny's is at the end of the M65 so handy for everyone to get home afterwards.

If you could let me know if you would like to join us and whether you will require just tea/cakes or food at the tearooms and food at Banny's it would be appreciated.

Hope you can make it! 

1. Cloud - Coffee/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
2. So Slow - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
3. Audiphil - Coffee/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
4. The Phantom Lord - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2
5. Marco34 - Tea/cake - Possible food at Banny's x 1
6. Sutty - Lunch - Food at Banny's x 2
7. ImolaTT - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2
8. MGauky - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 1
9. peter-ss - Tea/cake - Food at Banny's x 2
10. John-H - Lunch - Possible food at Banny's x 1
11. V6RUL - Maybe x 2
12. TTMBTT - Joining en-route


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Hope you can make it!


No, working again. Bloody job always getting in the way of having some fun. Looks like a good day out.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Karen

Can you put me down for this please - Tea/Cake - Food at Banny's

Looking forward to it 

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you can make it!
> ...


That's a real shame Mark, I reckon you'd love this road! We haven't seen you for ages.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Can you put me down for this please - Tea/Cake - Food at Banny's
> 
> ...


Consider it done Phil. Will your wife be coming along too?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Karen, if it's anything like the last cruise you guys organised it will be super.

Count me in. I'll have something at the tearoom, will have to see about Banny's.

Mark - havn't seen you for ages, with all this work you'll be retiring soon. Shame you can't make it. :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Count me in. I'll have something at the tearoom, will have to see about Banny's.


Thanks Marco.

I've put you down for tea & cake at the tearooms but they do light lunches too so let me know if you want a lunch. The chips at Banny's are excellent by the way but unfortunately the veggie options are very limited. Curry and chips perhaps? :?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

As long as the chips are better than the Yorkshire fisheries we used to have in Blackpool. I'm sure they'd come from the desert. You can't beat a chip barm. I'll see if they do those.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll have a slice of this please. The roads last time were tantalisingly good but the weather was pants. Fingers crossed for a dryer do this time.
Cheers, Sutty


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

plus all the food please


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> I'll have a slice of this please. The roads last time were tantalisingly good but the weather was pants. Fingers crossed for a dryer do this time.
> Cheers, Sutty


I'll add you to the list. Let me know if you're a plus one.

I'll try my best for the weather, it can't be any worse than our rekkie on Sunday, we turned back on the pass!!

















You can just make out the white lines in the road, going up the centre of the picture!

I'm sure it's going to be a lovely bright crisp sunny day 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ouch look at those muddy puddles... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Put us two down for the full works please looks a good day out again


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> Hi Put us two down for the full works please looks a good day out again


Thanks Andrea - The full works coming up!


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Cloud said:


> The Phantom Lord said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karen
> ...


Thanks Karen, yes, Sue will be with us.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry, can't make it that day due to a prior commitment. Hope you all have a great day though


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Sara. I heard you saying you were pretty much booked up for the rest of the year at the meet - I have no such exciting life!!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry not going to make it with it being Remeberance Sunday,already made other arrangements


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> sorry not going to make it with it being Remeberance Sunday,already made other arrangements


It's a shame you can't make it Kurt, Scott mentioned it the other night.

We'll probably see you at the Sandpiper on the 4th (in your MK 1)


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i will be there on the 4th


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a +1 now too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> I'm a +1 now too


Consider yourself plus 1'd!!

Tried out my new laminator today - it works a treat!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a +1 now too
> ...


Hopefull we won't need lamination as it'll be drier this time....I'm sure they'll be laminated though


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Tried out my new laminator today - it works a treat!
> ...


I predict that we'll all need plenty of sunscreen (wishful thinking) so I'd better laminate things to protect them from greasy fingerprints!! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Scott better not sit still too long or he too will be laminated


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Scott better not sit still too long or he too will be laminated


Don't tempt me! :lol:


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

hi All

i would love to make it out on this !

just trying to get time away from work
it would be tea/cakes + food at chippy !!

i will confirm asap


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

MGauky said:


> hi All
> 
> i would love to make it out on this !
> 
> ...


It would be great to meet you. I'll put you down as a maybe for now and let me know later on (and also if you're a plus one).


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Cloud said:


> MGauky said:
> 
> 
> > hi All
> ...


 Arrangements made , so I will deffo be there


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

MGauky said:


> Arrangements made , so I will deffo be there


That's great news, Phil's white roadster will have a friend!!!


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

looking forward to this already !!

hoping for sunshine 8) 8)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Roadstors rule


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Roadstors rule


Twins.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Roadstors rule


++++

and of course as we will be venturing into Yorkshire the sun WILL shine ....... :lol: 

chance for roof down fun 8)

thanks to Karen for the route info !


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

MGauky said:


> thanks to Karen for the route info !


You're welcome Mark. If you need any more information, let either myself or Phil (Audiphil) know.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Crikey. another Mark. I'll have to be Marco :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Crikey. another Mark. I'll have to be Marco :lol:


Two Mark's, two Phil's, two white roadsters ...... I feel dizzy!!! :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Can you please add us both for the whole day, including tea and cakes at the tearooms and a meal at Bannys (subject to there not being any snow).

Cheers.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Can you please add us both for the whole day, including tea and cakes at the tearooms and a meal at Bannys (subject to there not being any snow).
> 
> Cheers.


SNOW??  I hope not!!

Consider yourselves added


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Really wish I could make this one as it sounds brill. Unfortunately travelling back to Cardiff on the Saturday 

Make sure there's some good photos


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Really wish I could make this one as it sounds brill. Unfortunately travelling back to Cardiff on the Saturday
> 
> Make sure there's some good photos


Never mind, I'm sure there'll be others. Shame you've to go back but at least you can come to Monday's meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can make this one now so count me in as long as the bush change goes Ok on the Saturday. I'll go for all the tea rooms can offer with a possible sniff at Banny's chips - have to see :wink:

Karen, all this talk of "The Laminater" gives me an idea for a terrifying Dr Who monster with its obvious kill phrase. I think a call to the BBC is in order 

Peter, remember; snow is fun!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent John.

I take it that you're making the most of your £60 then. :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I can make this one now so count me in as long as the bush change goes Ok on the Saturday. I'll go for all the tea rooms can offer with a possible sniff at Banny's chips - have to see :wink:
> 
> Karen, all this talk of "The Laminater" gives me an idea for a terrifying Dr Who monster with its obvious kill phrase. I think a call to the BBC is in order
> 
> Peter, remember; snow is fun!


That's great news John 

Fingers crossed for your car on Saturday. Mine is at Shak's this morning for new discs and pads and Scott's is there tomorrow for new springs so hopefully we will have two fully functioning TT's too.

Hmmmmmm, "The Laminator" - sounds interesting!!! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> Excellent John.
> 
> I take it that you're making the most of your £60 then. :wink:


No jokes about being sent for a long stand please :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Weather looks great at present. I don't see it changing too much. Sunny and dry. :grin:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Weather looks great at present. I don't see it changing too much. Sunny and dry. :grin:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


I've seen exactly the same [smiley=sunny.gif] Fingers crossed.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Weather looks great at present. I don't see it changing too much. Sunny and dry. :grin:
> ...


Heres hoping  [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Unfortunately it will be wet when I'm changing my bush but I have a cunning plan


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Unfortunately it will be wet when I'm changing my bush but I have a cunning plan


 [smiley=idea2.gif] New brolly?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I could be a possible for the run and food x2.
Not sure what German car I may be in though..
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> I could be a possible for the run and food x2.
> Not sure what German car I may be in though..
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I'll put you down as a maybe. If you come in the 'other' car you'll have to wear a bag on your head and stay at the back! :lol: (Would be nice to hear the vee though! 8) )


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

:grin:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope you dont mind a Northern gate crasher, none TTOC coming along. TT needs a run out and as
mentioned the weather looks as though it will be a corker for "Buttertub's". Looking at your timings
I suspect you will be into Hawes at about 11.30/11.45, will probably peel off at Muker and return up
North via Nateby.

Another Mark......... :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Will be nice to meet you Mark.

My car will think it is its birthday. A run out and sunny :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTMBTT said:


> Hope you dont mind a Northern gate crasher, none TTOC coming along. TT needs a run out and as
> mentioned the weather looks as though it will be a corker for "Buttertub's". Looking at your timings
> I suspect you will be into Hawes at about 11.30/11.45, will probably peel off at Muker and return up
> North via Nateby.
> ...


Hi Mark

It'll be great to meet you. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Marco34 said:


> Will be nice to meet you Mark.
> 
> My car will think it is its birthday. A run out and sunny :lol:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


We have briefly met already, Haigh Hall 2012 although on the day to my regret I wasnt the most
social creature, I remember your car very clean tidy machine.










Mine to he left with Les's car to the right.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Cloud said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you dont mind a Northern gate crasher, none TTOC coming along. TT needs a run out and as
> ...


You also have p.m., now to get down to some prepping. 
Thanks Karen.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The forecast is now even better!

:grin:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just washed and dried my car with the intention of polishing, then the heavens opened with heavy rain and hailstone [smiley=bigcry.gif] It's going dark and thundering and lightening now so I've given up! 

I'll see everyone in the morning and, looking at Peter's weather forecast, we'll need our sunglasses [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Started working on my car and found the battery was flat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Just washed and dried my car with the intention of polishing, then the heavens opened with heavy rain and hailstone [smiley=bigcry.gif] It's going dark and thundering and lightening now so I've given up!
> 
> I'll see everyone in the morning and, looking at Peter's weather forecast, we'll need our sunglasses [smiley=sunny.gif]


I had a similar experience after spending about two hours sorting out a sidelight bulb issue. I was going to fit my winter wheels but had to give up in the end.

Hopefully things will go a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

My goodness I remember. How time has flown. :roll: see you tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

John-H said:


> Started working on my car and found the battery was flat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's always the way of things, weeks trundling along with no faults then!!!!! Jump leads 
req: just in case.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's because I've not been using the car and forgotten to connect the trickle charger :roll: . I've not got a proper high current charger and my trickle charger only gives out 1.5 Amps so I've added another 1 Amp from a lab power supply and 400 mA from a small charger. Going out to see if it will start in a bit.

I changed the bush at least


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have fun all. The weather looks excellent for the cruise  
I shall be jumping around in the gym with a client instead


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dani.

Enjoy your jumping around while we're all eating cake!!


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Thanks Dani.
> 
> Enjoy your jumping around while we're all eating cake!!


+1

Just finished defrosting car , heavy frost but sun is already out !!

See you all soon


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It's going to be a fabulous day for the Buttertubs Pass and we should be able to get some great photo's.

I have copies of the route to hand out at the services. Also, there's a Shell petrol station for anyone needing fuel before we set off.

I'll see everyone at 10 O'clock and don't forget your sunglasses! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Also, there's a Shell petrol station for anyone needing fuel before we set off[smiley=sunny.gif]


I'll be needing this ! :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're just setting off now.

See you all in a couple of hours.

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Have a safe journey, see you both soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope the car starts and drives in a straight line :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I hope the car starts and drives in a straight line :lol:


It's a winding road over the pass so it shouldn't matter if you're not straight! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Thanks Dani.
> 
> Enjoy your jumping around while we're all eating cake!!


I know what I'd rather do and I'm already looking fw to the pictures


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm only just waking up. Still tired. I must get up soon. :grin:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Think of me sat in an office whilst you're all cruising in the sunshine


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Think i might of set off a bit too early !! 
Here now all on my lonesome :?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll see you in 5-10 mins Mark. Will find you and show you where we'll be waiting.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Karen


----------



## Richiemcfc (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope you're all having a great day - I'm sure you are, look at the weather!!

Steve


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Wish I had come now


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope it rains :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Wish I had come now


x2

After watching it bounce down with hailstones yesterday aft i opted for the pub last night

Zero chance of seeing 9.30 am :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Please someone puts some pictures on soon so I can see what I missed


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Few pics today..


[/URL

[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/stevecollier42/media/null_zpsd0d433f9.jpg.html][/URL

[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/stevecollier42/media/null_zps3613ada7.jpg.html]



[/URL

[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/stevecollier42/media/null_zps7c806110.jpg.html][/URL

No rain all day, tea shop treats and good fish and chips.
Good roads and good company.
Steve


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Just got in ! Luckily no warning light 

Great to meet you all , a fantastic day out .
Thanks to Karen for organising ,Scott for leading & Scott & Karens garden path for the entertainment :mrgreen: 

Roll on the next cruise .....

I'll post one or two pics when pc fires up .


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Had a very good day out. Weather was ideal but still wet on the roads for most of the day in parts. We had a good run to Muker, some clear runs without slow cars. Some pics below from the Ribblehead viaduct.

Another well organised cruise by Karen and Scott. Many thanks. Nice to see old and new faces. 










Sorry, a bit biased.









Will he jump?

Indeed he will, it's Lee Majors ( 6 million dollar man :lol: )


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks againg Karen for organising another great day.

We've done nearly three hundred miles and got home just over twelve hours after setting off!
:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Got home about half an hour ago, had a great time apart from losing my phone [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Here are a few of my pics:-


















"You put your left leg in!"









The cosy tea rooms









One of the sheep that managed to escape from Peter and Simon!









Seeing double!









"Where's Phil?" At the Ribblehead Viaduct


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good pics guys. Sorry about the phone Karen, no news from the tea room?

I'm sure some are missing :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Good pics guys. Sorry about the phone Karen, no news from the tea room?
> 
> I'm sure some are missing :lol:


The tea rooms rang while we were in Banny's, no phone I'm afraid. I think it must have fallen from my pocket into the mud when I was getting back in the car, otherwise I'd have heard it hit the floor. It's probably been run over by now! 

"Paving Gate" has certainly amused everyone! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's a shame. What about details and sim card? Not sure it's worth a trip back?

How was tea? Hope everyone enjoyed it. I got stuck behind the slowest cars in the world, 30mph in 50 and 60 zones and nowhere to get past. Even an old Porsche was stuck... :? I'm ready for another drive tomorrow... really good today.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> That's a shame. What about details and sim card? Not sure it's worth a trip back?


It wasn't an expensive phone, it's just inconvenient as all my phone numbers are on it (and photo's of my cat of course!!). Just been looking on my laptop, I was sure I'd typed out most of my numbers but I can't find it anywhere. Can't go back as we're both working tomorrow. I'll ring O2 tomorrow and see if they can send me a duplicate sim and put it in my old phone although I won't get the numbers back. I'll put it down to experience.

Hope you had a good meal out when you finally got home!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Big thanks to Karen & Scott for the time taken to organize such a good day out......spirited
drive is the term used, when you think of Ten tt's, BMW & a noisy Jap stretched out over a quarter 
mile on brilliant roads, and the best weather for weeks what more could you ask for, good company
and today we had that also. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was great to meet you Mark, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Skid Mark said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had come now
> ...


x3
Especially after seeing the pics and what a great day it was.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes an excellent day out with great company and scenery. Thanks for organising Karen and Scott - another professional example 

I like the picture of all those lowering kits Marko :wink:

Here are some of my pictures ...



















If you believe there was a sheep on the roof ....










... then you'll believe we visited the TT Shop ...


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, thanks to Karen and Scott for organising today, that was really good, except for the part when the event planner flew over Karen's car as I opened the roof :-(


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent day again 3 cheers to Karen and Scott [smiley=cheers.gif] had a brilliant day still laughing :lol: 
Hope you sort your phone Karen. and Scott I will fetch the deck chairs next time :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> Scott I will fetch the deck chairs next time :wink:


He'll have to move the BBQ over to make room!! :lol:

A big thank you to everyone for coming along. We couldn't have had more perfect weather although I didn't dare take my eyes off the road, even for a second, to look at the scenery when we were going over the pass, talk about high! 

Also, I have learned that Phil cannot be trusted with future laminations! :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

That's why they call you "The Laminator".


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Scott I will fetch the deck chairs next time :wink:
> ...


Some good pics there. The downside to that sheet is that it will last for a long time being laminated. Let's hope the sheep don't start phoning you.

The pass was good although twistier than I thought, in fact it felt almost more edgy than the Tioga pass I did in California allbeit a dip by comparison. It wasn't one for too greater a spirited drive, the road prior was superb. No other cars just us, it was driving pleasure. It's nice to drive the car in full manual mode. 

I know some roads that go from Skipton towards Grassington and over to Pately Bridge. I'm going to make it a new year deal that I organise one over the tops.

Cheers.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> That's why they call you "The Laminator".


"I'll be back!" :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Some good pics there. The downside to that sheet is that it will last for a long time being laminated. Let's hope the sheep don't start phoning you.
> 
> The pass was good although twistier than I thought, in fact it felt almost more edgy than the Tioga pass I did in California allbeit a dip by comparison. It wasn't one for too greater a spirited drive, the road prior was superb. No other cars just us, it was driving pleasure. It's nice to drive the car in full manual mode.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it already! 

The sheep might find my phone and start using it too!! In the meantime, I've spoken to 02, they're sending me a new sim out with my existing number but it'll take 3-5 working days


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh well, ideal time to get a new phone. You never know, it still may be found by someone.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Some good pics there. The downside to that sheet is that it will last for a long time being laminated. Let's hope the sheep don't start phoning you.
> ...


+1


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Brilliant day out again from Karen and Scott. With results like that you may make a rod for your own back and be persuaded to do more runs! Great venue in the tearoom also. Fantastic run and company made for another "Grand Day Out!"
Hope "Phonegate" gets sorted quickly and your world gets back to normal, well as normal as it was anyway!!!!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> Hope "Phonegate" gets sorted quickly and your world gets back to normal, well as normal as it was anyway!!!!


What's normal? :lol: I've emailed the tea rooms this morning and asked them to let me know if anyone hands my phone in to them or the shop next door.

We were very lucky with the weather yesterday, I can't believe the change today. At least the rain is making my car look cleaner than it is, roll on Saturday so I can wash the grime off it.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Had a brilliant day, really enjoyed it. Many thanks to Karen and Scott for organising and planning the route. 

Drive to work this morning (5 miles at <30mph) seemed very boring in comparison!

Looking forward to the next one already 

Phil & Sue


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > Hope "Phonegate" gets sorted quickly and your world gets back to normal, well as normal as it was anyway!!!!
> ...


Yes indeed. It's a grim one today. 
I am worried that my level of detail will not be as good. I'm going to go for a drive on a nice day when I finish and plan route, I can go any day then. I'll have to stop and take some pictures. I've been over that way with Charlotte many a time and thought it would be a good blast in the TTs.

I can't imagine no one coming across the phone, even if in bits... The sim should survive. Phone gate is good Al :lol: I've just had mud gate, I fell while running I didn't see a hole due to rain and went down with a muddy splosh.. What a mess I looked. :lol: I must be mental to go running off road in the rain, anything to get out of work.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

you will have to go home and have a nice bath in front of the fire :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

My car is not white anymore and mud on the mats, have to wait till weekend to clean, I hate this time of year:-(


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> you will have to go home and have a nice bath in front of the fire :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He'll have to take the cat out of it first!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > you will have to go home and have a nice bath in front of the fire :wink:
> ...


Yes indeed, good one Andrea. Ruben not been on it today... too cold I think.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Car cleaned and put to bed after a run to dry it all off. 

Anyone else done there car?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Car cleaned and put to bed after a run to dry it all off.
> 
> Anyone else done there car?


Don't rub it in, some of us work 9 to 5 (ooops, you've caught me skiving!) Mine won't see a bucket and sponge until weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Car cleaned and put to bed after a run to dry it all off.
> ...


I have today, only from home. Great lunch hour or half with the car..  Need some perks in life.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Marco34 said:


> Car cleaned and put to bed after a run to dry it all off.
> 
> Anyone else done there car?


Cleaned mine Monday afternoon , only to be filthy by the time i got to work today


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I jet blasted all the salt off the outside and underside, let it dry and then put it away for next time which is not long and this one on Sunday:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=430602

Dani's cruises are always excellent and the curry in Bollington at the Viceroy is superb. And yes, I have the battery on charge :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Dani's cruises are always excellent and the curry in Bollington at the Viceroy is superb


We wanted to go on Dani's cruise but Scott has to work on Sunday unfortunately :x

The tea rooms emailed me this morning to say that she'd had a walk down the road to look for my phone and also asked in the pub which is really nice of her but it's nowhere to be seen. I'll definitely visit Muker and the tea rooms again and possibly stay for a short break next time, a stunning place.

I reckon the sheep saw what happened but obviously doesn't give a flock! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

At least they looked which is good of them. The battery wasn't low was it? I guess not if you thought you were going to need it. Very odd.

I forgot to say thay my wheels were very dirty given the brake pads are still bedding up but, the bizarre things was the dust was really welded on. I had to scrub a lot then had to polish out the stuff that was one. I've not had that before, I can only think it was the bedding in compound EBC use.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, a very warm welcome from the proprietors of the Tea room, well worth another visit.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Dani's cruises are always excellent and the curry in Bollington at the Viceroy is superb
> ...


I bet if they asked the witness they would get a wooly statement. Did you try ringing it at all before getting a new SIM and I presume canceling the old one and keeping your number? For your new phone you can instal Avast security which includes remote tracking of your phone under your control so you can remotely turn on GPS reporting and locate it via a PC or another device and plot it on a map. You can also remote lock it, listen in to it's surroundings, set off a siren, display a reward message amd if all fails, wipe all data.



Marco34 said:


> At least they looked which is good of them. The battery wasn't low was it? I guess not if you thought you were going to need it. Very odd.
> 
> I forgot to say thay my wheels were very dirty given the brake pads are still bedding up but, the bizarre things was the dust was really welded on. I had to scrub a lot then had to polish out the stuff that was one. I've not had that before, I can only think it was the bedding in compound EBC use.


I've been told EBC have not always made the pads they spray a colour and sell so quality has varied. They've backtracked on performance claims over the years too. They did market the Green stuff as low dust but they now cap the BHP to 180. From my own experience Mintex, Textar and Jurid have been easy to clean with most dust removed with a jet spray and wiped with a damp towel.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I bet if they asked the witness they would get a wooly statement. Did you try ringing it at all before getting a new SIM and I presume canceling the old one and keeping your number? For your new phone you can instal Avast security which includes remote tracking of your phone under your control so you can remotely turn on GPS reporting and locate it via a PC or another device and plot it on a map. You can also remote lock it, listen in to it's surroundings, set off a siren, display a reward message amd if all fails, wipe all data.


I did try ringing it, many times, but it went to answer phone as there was no signal in Muker, where I'm sure I lost it. I cancelled it the next day and kept my number, I'm now up and running with an old phone I had. It was an inexpensive pay & go as I've no use for a smart phone, so I won't be getting one to replace my lost one I'm afraid.

I've washed all the dirt off my car this afternoon and it's gleaming again. My wheels were a mess too as I've just had new discs and pads all round. It came off easily though, not welded on like Marco's.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like it's all nice and clean. A good day for cleaning. I did mine when it was windy.

Mines been to Shak's today for DSG oil replacement. A job well done. It's had a wipe down and now covered in the garage  Until next time.....

Also done a new arty farty image. :lol:


----------

